# San Diego’s Newest Cigar and Wine Café Habanos Grand Opening is a Great Success



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Source: San Diego

The Habanos Cigar and Wine Café's Grand Opening was a smashing success, as more than a hundred guests enjoyed live entertainment from Chicago Blues, fine cigars, wine, complementary appetizers and full meals.

San Diego, CA (PRWEB) December 16, 2012

As San Diego's newest wine and cigar lounge, Habanos Cigar and Wine Cafe's Grand Opening party was a major success. Despite ongoing rain, the house was packed, as ladies and gentlemen were entertained by the live Blues music of Chris James and Patrick Rynn Chicago Blues. The event started at 6pm and ran until midnight.

Two large, enclosed patios provided a festive ambiance for guests to enjoy great blues music, friendly conversation, food, premium wines and cigars. The center of the main patio sported a warm and inviting fire pit. Plenty of free parking was available to guests. Complementary appetizers were provided and the friendly staff took care of every customer need. For those who wanted to enjoy a full dinner and wine, the back patio, packed to the max, was the place to be.

"I was concerned that the rain may hurt the event," commented Nate Kalasho, proprietor, wine connoisseur and cigar aficionado, "But they came and enjoyed a festive evening. I want to personally thank all those who supported our Grand Opening."

"I was happy to see the number of ladies that came to the event," commented Missy of San Diego "I even got to dance to the great music. I hope Chris and Patrick will come back soon."

ABOUT CHRIS JAMES AND PATRICK RYNN
Vocalist and guitarist Chris James and bassist Patrick Rynn are staunch Blues traditionalists with a high-energy contemporary edge. They've been playing together since 1990, proudly dedicating their musical collaboration to the invigorating sound of real, unadulterated Blues. They lead their own internationally acclaimed band, and have toured the world playing behind some of the greatest Blues legends in the field.

ABOUT HABANOS CIGAR AND WINE CAFÉ
Habanos Cigar and Wine Café 
3111 Hancock St corner of Rosecrans 
Just South of Hwy 8 
619-787-7477
Apx 3,000 sq. ft. 
600 sq. ft. walk in humidor 
The three large enclosed patios provide leather sofas, tables and chairs. 
The main patio sports a warm and inviting fire pit. 
The second patio provides a warm & inviting fireplace 
5 large screen TVs 
Full Tapas kitchen 
Huge premium wine selection 
Espresso and specialty coffee drinks 
Free parking
Hours of Operation 
Sunday to Thursday 9am to 10pm 
Friday & Saturday 9am to midnight


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Love San DOG, grew up as a military brat near O'side, Ca. Carlsbad and encinitas is a killer town, love the coastline vibe. When i go back to visit my lil brother, have to stop in this place, Thanks, P-S


----------

